# Journey- Best in Breed, Best Puppy in Breed



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Cherie, I'm so proud of you both! That's awesome! She's an amazing dog.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Wonderful! Congratulations to Journey!
Sylvia & the Girls!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Congrats. Look at that poodle look in her eyes.  Thank you for sharing with us. I am jealous of her incredible coat. Is she 7-8 months now? She is looking more mature. Pretty!


----------



## brownlikewoah (May 3, 2012)

Congrats!!! She is so pretty, can't wait to see what she looks like as she gets older!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you so much  She turned eight months old on the 2nd. She is simply amazing to handle. Such a good little girl!


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Gorgeous pup--I do so love her sweet face!

--Q


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Beautiful poodle! And they did a nice job with the photo for you. (Ive seen so many of those dog show photos look horrible.)


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Congrats! Journey really is a nice bitch. How many specials did she beat for her BOB win? That's a pretty huge accomplishment, especially owner handled and as a puppy!!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Congraatulations to you and Journey!


----------



## Toodle (May 12, 2012)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> We have been travelling three hours each way to a dog show in Welland, Ont. and were inspired yesterday when our wee girl had a lovely win and showed for me like a little dream. I have to think Dagny has been smiling down on us from Heaven and had a little something to do with it. Today she got reserve Winners Bitch. Tomorrow...who knows...


Congrats! Journey is a stunning gal!!


----------



## MamaTank (Oct 1, 2012)

Congratulations!!


----------



## critterclipper (Jun 13, 2010)

Congratulations!! I can only hope my new red/apricot pup turns out HALF as gorgeous as Journey.. She isso stunning I have saved a couple of photos of her on my phone to ooh and ahh over lol!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

A few more photos from the shows...

Wine Country Shows - a set on Flickr


----------



## Tuffcookie (Dec 22, 2010)

What a doll baby!!! No wonder she won! Congratulations to you both!

Cindy


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

And she was such a good girl in the ring! I will post links to video as soon as I get get them up on Youtube.

Thanks so much!


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> A few more photos from the shows...
> 
> Wine Country Shows - a set on Flickr


Gorgeous! Love the one of her looking up at you.


----------



## Rayah-QualitySPs (Aug 31, 2010)

Congratulations! I am very proud of you for showing Journey. She is a very nice girl and is very willing to please! I love good poodle temperament no matter the colour.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Rayah-QualitySPs said:


> Congratulations! I am very proud of you for showing Journey. She is a very nice girl and is very willing to please! I love good poodle temperament no matter the colour.


Truth be told...YOU are one of the reasons I was able to do this. Your constant encouragement and affirmation have done wonders for me. Thank you!! And thanks for having faith in me!


----------



## Leooonie (May 30, 2009)

I will never stop being stunned by Journey when I hear about her or see the pictures.... well done to both of you!!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you very much Leoonie. I posted a thread with links to video from the shows that you might enjoy. She is such a special little girl. I'm glad you like her.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Journey did such a great job and the pics are lovely. A belated congrats job well done by both of you!!!


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*Congratulations!*

Journey is gorgeous! Congratulations to you both.

HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you Trillium! :act-up:


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

Lovely girl. Were these her first points?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Yes. I was thrilled!


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

That's fabulous First points are always so exciting


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Yes they are, especially with me at the end of the leash. Exciting AND terrifying...lol!


----------

